# Composting toilets and grey water



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

For those of you who have composting toilets (we are putting one in), how do you deal with the grey water (ie bathing and dishwashing water).

I live in USDA zone 5A, so I have 3-4 months of below freezing weather.

(and yes, I am putting in a urine diverter  )


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

in most areas you could hand dig a small "tank" and leech line to get rid of grey water.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> in most areas you could hand dig a small "tank" and leech line to get rid of grey water.


Correct....You need a small "septic tank" to catch all the lint, hair and soap scum.... or else you will plug the drain-field.


----------

